# hopping on the bandwagon and saying hello



## BANDandDCI (Jan 21, 2006)

So umm....yea...sup everyone from Raleigh NC.


----------



## CHScrew (Jan 21, 2006)

Band and DCI? are you drumline or brass? I'm first snare in my highschool line. Anyway, welcome to CB.


----------



## Peter (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

Yep... that's the thing to do, Jump on the bandwagon! Be sure to jump on the posting and replying bandwagon too! 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
-The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello there, hows the weather down there?


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2006)

Helllo thereeeee!!! (Wow, I love having nothing to do.) Welcome to Controlbooth, get out your board and start...........surfing!!!!


----------

